# Heteronotia binoei



## hornet (Aug 22, 2007)

My fave specimen, no idea on sex yet.


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Great looking gecko. I take it, that its not one of the parthenogenic ones then?


----------



## reece89 (Aug 22, 2007)

whats it's common name?


----------



## Lars K (Aug 22, 2007)

Wow, this is a very beautiful gecko!!!


----------



## reece89 (Aug 22, 2007)

oh and it is a wonderfull gecko.


----------



## Lars K (Aug 22, 2007)

reece89 said:


> whats it's common name?



Bynoe's Gecko or Bynoe's Prickly Gecko


----------



## reece89 (Aug 22, 2007)

Lars K said:


> Bynoe's Gecko or Bynoe's Prickly Gecko


 
ok thanks larsk..


----------



## hornet (Aug 23, 2007)

nah, not a parthenogen, got a few so hoping for a pair and get them to pop out eggies for me. At night the colors are alot lighter.


----------



## Rocket (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks like a nice animal. Ive seen alot of Bynoes out in the field with these patterns.. How many Bynoes do you own Hornet?


----------



## hornet (Aug 23, 2007)

3 at the moment


----------



## oxyranus (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice gecko.


----------

